# Sore opening on skin, opinions needed please....



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Wonder what you guys think this is ? Was like a lump we felt on the skin. Thought was a cyst, he just had one pea sized one removed in Nov. under his neck. Now this one showed up about 2 weeks ago when we found it. It's the size of about 2 peas. It's up by his right shoulder blade. Started off just a lump the color of skin & then it turned red in color & seemed a bit puffy yesterday afternoon.

Early this morning I noticed it busted open, Storm must have scratched it open ? Anyway, out of it came a fatty (lard) looking stuff & now a good little sized hole in his skin. Still puffy some. It is seeping some blood & clear liquid. I have been keeping cleaned, etc.

I just wondered what you think it is, cyst that got busted open ? Vet trip or watch ?

Thanks


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I would just keep an eye on it. Maybe put some antibiotic ointment on it.
If it gets worse, I would bring her to the vet!


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe it's some kind of spider bite or that of another insect. Keep an eye on it, keep it clean, go to the vet if it gets worse or doesn't heal up.

My dog just got over one that looks like that. Took about two weeks to heal up.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd keep it drained, sounds like you did a good job squeezing it out already... And I agree to just smoosh Neosporin of other anticeptic into it to help healing.

Could be anything from a bite to ingrown hair to just a localized infection. As long as it continues to heal I'd just keep an eye on it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Because of that "lard" looking think, I would say that this sounds like a seb. cysts, that, like MRL mentioned, may have been caused by an ingrown hair, or sometimes they just occur. 

I've always wanted to experiment to see if an extra 500mg a day of vitamin B5 would help with those, since they can help with that type of acne. Maybe something to try if he continues to get them?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok guys............ 

It sure is gross. I thought was maybe a ingrown hair & tried to pop it a few weeks ago & nothing. Had something that looked liked this on our female & it popped right away like a big zit, had fun squeezing...  I'm the zit popper.

Anyway, this one wasn't popping & only tried lightly, didn't want to force b/c of thinking it was a cyst. The fatty stuff was gross, real thick & all. I see a tad still way down in the hole, but not digging out.

I have been keeping clean with warm anti-bacterial soap, putting some peroxide on it, & then a good rub of antibiotic ointment. Just always worry when cyst or tumor, don't want it to be cancer or something. Storm is 3 yrs.

Never had a cyst bust, if that's what this is..........

It's still pretty puffy & red right now. I will continue to treat & watch. 

Just wondered if others have seen anything like this ? Hope my boy will heal up soon. Hate to run to the vet for every little thing. Used to...... anymore I do try to wait & see or ask my fellow GSD people. 

~Thanks~


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Proactive?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

since your dog already had a cyst removed do
you think it might be another one?

go to the Vet, ASAP.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

When Max's burst open, I washed it out with peroxide a couple of times and that was all that was needed. Too much peroxide will impede healing, but I find it's till one of the best on open wounds. For a couple of days afer it opened up, I did gently press on it to expel "stuff". I made sure that dripped some peroxide into the opening so that it could get inside.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Don't mess with it too much! Have to let some healing take place.

I usually try to stay away from wounds otherwise I obsess.... So once a day works for me. I've had hard white lardy pus, and soft stuff and clear stuff. So all kinds with my dogs. 

Usually the Neosporin (and I really smoosh it into the wound) is enough for us.


----------



## sweetliberty (Dec 25, 2007)

Had one of these with my GSD a few months ago. Could be a foreign object had been in there too, like a thorn or sliver. We are in the woods a lot. We also considered it could be a result of a tussle with our kitty. You are doing the right thing. We cut her hair around the sore spot so air could at it and it was easier to keep clean and check. We had some antibiotic ointment leftover from a previous trip to the vet, it is called ANIMAX. It took about 2 weeks to completely heal. I know what you mean about running to the vet about every little thing, we spent $4000. last year on 2 new knees for my lab, it blew our budget big time. But sometimes you just bite the bullitt and do what you gotta' do. Just keep your eye on it and use your good judgment.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Could be an abcess, could be a cyst. Looks like it's draining.


----------

